# where to get one of those Credit Lyonnais stuffed animals?



## NeedhamDave (May 17, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can buy one of those stuffed lions from Credit Lyonnais? I found one listed on ebay where the bidding is up to $87. Yikes! I don't need an "official," "genuine," souvenir; I just thought it would be cool to get one of those lions as a gift for my daughter to be (any day now!). I bet they sell them by the truckload on the streets of Paris.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

NeedhamDave said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy one of those stuffed lions from Credit Lyonnais? I found one listed on ebay where the bidding is up to $87. Yikes! I don't need an "official," "genuine," souvenir; I just thought it would be cool to get one of those lions as a gift for my daughter to be (any day now!). I bet they sell them by the truckload on the streets of Paris.


Win a stage of the TDF maybe?


----------



## NeedhamDave (May 17, 2004)

*somebody's making some bucks*

Would you believe that stuffed animal on ebay is now bid up to $177.50? Guess I better start training.


----------

